# pickles = toilet clog



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

So... We had an incident with someone in the family dumping about half a jar of midget dill pickles down the toilet. (dont ask)

Now the toilet flushes slow. The bowl fills quickly then drains slowly. I have tried the plunger without much luck and I also let it sit overnight. What can I do to bust up a pickle clog?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/e/e6/e6d96aac_closet-auger.jpeg


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if you can get a garden hose in there....:huh:wrap an old towel around the end of it push it down into the toilet keep it tight and let it rip....:wink: they will break down even some hot water


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

Tried the garden hose. I couldnt get it to make the 180 turn. I didnt use a towel...? Not really sure what you meant by that. 

Is there anything else I can try before I go buy an auger? Do any places rent something like that? 

I'm thinking part of the problem is that its not a complete clog. I cant create any pressure with the plunger.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It would be just as cheap to just buy one.
Remove the toilet and tip it on it side and pick them out.
Install a new wax ring.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Closet auger


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the trick is to wrap the wet towel at the end of the hose so all the water pressure goes down into the line not fill the toilet...not looking to snake the hose just pressurize the bowl trap...thats why the towel is used...


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

Update: Hose trick failed. I bought a cheap toilet auger for $7 from my local menards and it did the trick in a few minutes. 

Kids, dont put pickles down the toilet:thumbup:


----------

